# Dupedfromthestart



## Dupedfromthestart (5 mo ago)

Hi there, I created my username here because this is how it has felt my marriage has been all my life. I am really depressed here and can use some comfort and support and will try to answer anyone back who writes to me. Thank you all very much in advance for your support.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

Dupedfromthestart said:


> Hi there, I created my username here because this is how it has felt my marriage has been all my life. I am really depressed here and can use some comfort and support and will try to answer anyone back who writes to me. Thank you all very much in advance for your support.


Welcome to TAM!
I'm sorry to hear about your marriage troubles, but it looks like you're getting great support!









A marriage based on a lie


My wife has said some awful hurtful things to me and I have asked her several times what I said or did to her to make her treat me this way and she has never given me a straight answer. I only realized a little while ago I think the only reason she treats me like that is because she never loved...




www.talkaboutmarriage.com


----------



## Dupedfromthestart (5 mo ago)

Thank you very much for your support and I do believe in God.


----------



## Jimi007 (5 mo ago)

As do I,,,


----------

